# CSSS loading time in Kontakt via SSD



## Paul Thiébaut (Aug 19, 2022)

Hello guys,

I purchased Cinematic Studio Solo Strings a few weeks ago and stored it in my Samsung T7 SSD. My concern here is that each patch from the library takes like 2 minutes to load. I never get this long with the other libraries stored in my SSD like Cinematic Studio Woodwinds or Damage 2 (Damage 2 can take a bit of time but not more than a minute).

I know a lot of people talk about batch resaving in Kontakt but I don't really want to use this trick for now.

If you own this library or have any solution to my issue, I'd love to know !

Thanks for your time.


----------



## The Gost (Aug 19, 2022)

No problémes for loading....More with the vibrato and the delay.....


----------



## Paul Thiébaut (Aug 19, 2022)

The Gost said:


> No problémes for loading....More with the vibrato and the delay.....


Hi !
Thanks for answering, is the library stored on your internal SSD or an external one ?


----------



## thorwald (Aug 19, 2022)

Paul Thiébaut said:


> I know a lot of people talk about batch resaving in Kontakt but I don't really want to use this trick for now.


There is really no reason why you shouldn't batch resave. It speeds up library loads a lot, especially for large libraries where samples are stored in NKX containers. Since usually absolute paths are stored for the samples, things can potentially become slower if you use an external SSD, because it's not going to be prioritized on your search path.

There are two things that can drastically slow down patch loading, one of them is not batch resaving, the other is Windows Defender. Don't forget to add an exclude rule for your entire SSD, especially if you use it exclusively for Kontakt-based or for other instruments.


----------



## The Gost (Aug 19, 2022)

Paul Thiébaut said:


> Hi !
> Thanks for answering, is the library stored on your internal SSD or an external one ?


En interne . Batch resave et si tu es sur windows, .... pas de Windows Defender !


----------



## Paul Thiébaut (Aug 19, 2022)

thorwald said:


> There is really no reason why you shouldn't batch resave. It speeds up library loads a lot, especially for large libraries where samples are stored in NKX containers. Since usually absolute paths are stored for the samples, things can potentially become slower if you use an external SSD, because it's not going to be prioritized on your search path.
> 
> There are two things that can drastically slow down patch loading, one of them is not batch resaving, the other is Windows Defender. Don't forget to add an exclude rule for your entire SSD, especially if you use it exclusively for Kontakt-based or for other instruments.


Thanks for your input ! I'll definitely consider batch resaving. I'm on Mac so I don't have Windows Def issues. The only thing is I heard a couple of thing stating that batch resaving could mess up or even damage your library if you don't use it correctly....


----------



## thorwald (Aug 19, 2022)

Paul Thiébaut said:


> The only thing is I heard a couple of thing stating that batch resaving could mess up or even damage your library if you don't use it correctly....


This is true, but it's more of a fault of Kontakt than incorrect usage, as you can't really batch resave incorrectly.

It's recommended to save one library at a time, because some Kontakt versions can damage certain libraries, but as long as you have your libraries backed up (which you should, since anything could happen regardless of batch resaving), you are still safe.


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 19, 2022)

Paul Thiébaut said:


> Thanks for your input ! I'll definitely consider batch resaving. I'm on Mac so I don't have Windows Def issues. The only thing is I heard a couple of thing stating that batch resaving could mess up or even damage your library if you don't use it correctly....


It is a healthy habit to keep a backup.


----------



## Marsen (Aug 19, 2022)

Paul Thiébaut said:


> (Damage 2 can take a bit of time but not more than a minute)


These are annoying slow loading times for T-7. Something must be wrong with your overall setup.
Damage 2 is indeed more demanding, but with T-7 on Mac it´s about under 15 sec for me.


----------



## Paul Thiébaut (Aug 19, 2022)

thorwald said:


> This is true, but it's more of a fault of Kontakt than incorrect usage, as you can't really batch resave incorrectly.
> 
> It's recommended to save one library at a time, because some Kontakt versions can damage certain libraries, but as long as you have your libraries backed up (which you should, since anything could happen regardless of batch resaving), you are still safe.


Will do then ! I just don't want to damage my libraries though since I only have a portable computer and an SSD for now which is why I haven't downloaded any copy of my libraries (I know it is definitely not recommended but I don't really have enough storage for that...)


----------



## Paul Thiébaut (Aug 19, 2022)

Marsen said:


> These are annoying slow loading times for T-7. Something must be wrong with your overall setup.
> Damage 2 is indeed more demanding, but with T-7 on Mac it´s about under 15 sec for me.


thanks for your input Marsen ! Indeed I can load CSW within just 2 seconds from my SSD (and it's a 94 Gb library) but CSSS for some reason (around 45 Gb) takes ages. Damage 2 takes a small minute but the patches are huge. I know it doesn't really have anything to do with the size of the whole library but the individual patches in CSSS might just be super heavy...


----------



## Marsen (Aug 20, 2022)

Paul Thiébaut said:


> thanks for your input Marsen ! Indeed I can load CSW within just 2 seconds from my SSD (and it's a 94 Gb library) but CSSS for some reason (around 45 Gb) takes ages. Damage 2 takes a small minute but the patches are huge. I know it doesn't really have anything to do with the size of the whole library but the individual patches in CSSS might just be super heavy...


It doesn’t matter how much GBˋ s it occupies on your SSD. Only the amount, loaded into ram counts.
Have you tested read speeds with Blackmagic?
Should be around 900 for T7.


Paul Thiébaut said:


> which is why I haven't downloaded any copy of my libraries (I know it is definitely not recommended but I don't really have enough storage for that...)


Also, you can have a copy of your libraries on a much cheaper HD and keep it in a save place.


----------



## Paul Thiébaut (Aug 20, 2022)

Marsen said:


> It doesn’t matter how much GBˋ s it occupies on your SSD. Only the amount, loaded into ram counts.
> Have you tested read speeds with Blackmagic?
> Should be around 900 for T7.
> 
> Also, you can have a copy of your libraries on a much cheaper HD and keep it in a save place.


I'm currently texting a tech support for Cinematic Studio Series and he told me this was kind of a random issue which is likely to come from Kontakt and not my computer or external SSD. He explained to me that it got fixed for him over time somehow.

I might try testing my T7's speed but I'm pretty sure it's running all right. I can load the rest of my libraries nearly as fast as my internal SSD.

I'll definitely consider buying a cheaper hard drive to back up some copies of my libraries 

Thanks for your tips


----------

